# no signal on sony bravia



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just bought a sony Bravia, model # KDL-32L5000, and want to connect my dell inspiron 600m to it, to allow the tv to act as a second monitor. 

when I try connecting it with a vga cable, the tv says 'no signal' (while my computer looks like it is recognizing it as being attached in the display settings) though occasionally it will say unsupported signal (the weirdest thing is that the tv is set to go into standby when there is no signal, but the tv turns right back on as if it momentarily received a signal). Furthermore, this computer will work on my LG tv, and a different laptop will work on this tv, all with the same vga cable.

Native resolution of the tv is 1360x768, recommended resolution for vga (as opposed to wxga) is 640x480 (wxga being 1360x768), at 60 Hz. I tried both of these resolutions and neither works

OS: xp

chip type: ATI mobility/radeon 9000 AGP (0x4c66)
DAC type: internal DAC (400MHz)
Memory size: 32 MB
Adapter String: ATI mobility/radeon 9000

Driver version: 8.20.0.0
Digital Signer: Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher


Since buying the tv I have uninstalled all the ati drivers, and reinstalled them one at a a time, but this didn't help..


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

check the video adapter software it may be stopping the tv from working


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

how do i do this? 

are you just talking about what would pop up if i click advanced, under display properties, settings? if so, i do not believe it's preventing the tv from working, it actually seems as if my computer thinks the tv is working, it is being recognized as an attached monitor.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

no there should be some software installed specifically for the graphics card there may be an icon on the taskbar near the time for failing that in the control panel


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

so I found what you're talking about, it would be the ati icon in the taskbar. this doesn't appear to be preventing it from working and in fact again seems like the computer thinks it is working.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

do you have a screen shot of the software?


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

attached is a screen shot after i right clicked the ati icon, with everything it opens up. basically it just sends me to either the display settings or device manager/system settings.

as the computer thinks the dual screen is working, the screen shot has a ton of empty space on the side which is where the second screen should be, but i do not see that.

i hope i'm wrong about what software you're talking about and hopefully this can be figured out.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

it looks like you are using the sony bravia as your main screen or am i wrong also you have a yellow ! in device manager on the graphics controller you may need to install the drivers for that


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

no, i'm using the sony bravia as the second screen. the sony bravia would be the monitor, while panel would be the laptop's screen. 

as for the yellow !, that's irrelevant. my current graphics card drivers are not allowing me to do what I want, so I started looking for updated drivers, I saw some which I wasn't sure whether or not they were compatible, so I installed them (it was just wishful thinking they never stood a chance of being compatible), but didn't uninstall them (this was done yesterday).


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

try using the tv as the main screen and see what happens


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

still doesn't work


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

does your tv have hdmi ports if so try connecting with a dvi cable in laptop and a dvi to hdmi converter on the tv end


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry i was looking at the wrong laptop you dont have a dvi port do you


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

nope, just vga and s-video. 

s-video works but it's not a clear enough picture to really read documents and do work on.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

if you turn your laptop on while the tv is connected to the computer does it display the bios flash screen etc?


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

not sure what you're asking, but when i turn it on the laptop has the welcome screen where i put in my password and the tv is blank. In the past (2 weeks ago), when i used different tv's, both screens would show the same thing (the welcome screen) and would then adjust to the desired settings after i logged onto my computer.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

when you turn your computer on a screen appears that says for you to press del or maybe F2 to enter the bios. and also you will have the windows screen with the scrolling bar underneath before the log in screen do they appear on the tv when it is connected to the laptop?


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

no, tv is always blank, it shows up only on the laptop.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

ok well that rules out windows anyway because as you are aware from from your swapping around it should display the bios without any drivers in place! do you have another cable vga you can try?


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

tried it, still doesn't work on this computer. and the vga cable i am currently using does work on my other laptop, so i don't think that the problem is the cable.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

possibly a problem with the bios, try updating the bios see if it makes any differance


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

i just searched for dell bios drivers and was about to install the only one they have for an inspiron 600m but i got the following message: "You are about to flash your BIOS to an older BIOS version. Dell does not recommend flashing your BIOS to an older version. Press the "OK" button to continue the flash process."

do you recommend installing this driver anyway?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

if you have the most up to date drivers dont bother updating it.


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

looks like it's the most up to date, but does the fact that dell only had this driver i started to install mean that the one currently installed is not the right one?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

is the one that is on there now the original one that was on when you got the laptop or did you or anyone else change it if not then that should be the right one also check the bios for anything to do with vga ports or primary display adapters and check what they are set to


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

i had to replace my hard drive and so the bios driver is the one that was put on, when i reformatted, can't think of where i would have gotten it from other than dell.com or the drivers/windows discs though.

all the display adapters and monitors seem to be working properly even the one corresponding to this tv (Digital Flat Panel (1024x768)). i do not see the vga ports in the device manager though (though I would like to add that this computer does still work on my LG tv, using a vga cable).


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

the bios driver is not contained on the hard drive so replacing the hdd will not have wiped the bios driver. also i need you to check the bios for the display adapter etc settings this invlolves restarting the laptop and pressing the appropriate button (either del or F2) when instructed to do so on the first view screens you see after the laptop powers on. i am aware that the laptop works with your LG tv but it doesnt with this one and if it doesnt display the bios flash screen when you start the computer then it more likely an issue with the computer than windows


----------



## ezbo2 (Feb 23, 2010)

went to setup by clicking F2 and i'm not seeing anything about display adapter settings.


----------

